# SpaceX to launch its satellite internet prototypes this weekend



## Xzi (Feb 14, 2018)

https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/13/spacex-launch-satellite-internet-starlink/

I wonder how long until Comcast sues SpaceX/Elon Musk.  

Speaking of, in other internet news...Comcast is suing the state of Vermont (public utility company) to avoid building an extra 550 miles of new cable:

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...-avoid-building-550-miles-of-new-cable-lines/

Seems low even for them, but I suppose it shouldn't surprise me by now.


----------

